# QUILTS!



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Post em if ya got em..
This is one I made last year for my best friend to celebrate her getting her Master's Degree in Fluid mechanics.
sorry it's crummy cellphone pic.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

My grandma gave me a beautiful quilt for graduation. Her niece made it, I believe. The only picture I have of it right now is from when I got stuck at the airport and was so happy to have it! Hopefully you can make out some of the details. I love the colors on it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jessica that's gorgeous!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I also love the colors on your quilt! How nice for you to have it to use when you were stuck there! 
Brenda


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, now I have something to aim for... I just finished my first ever, did a small rag quilt so I could finish it and not add another thing to the "I'll get back to it" pile of craft stuff - it's not perfect, but my boy Bosh approved


----------



## loveangel (Jul 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

BT, it's hard to focus on the quilt, your avatar is so distracting!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

All look very nice...


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Vagueness, I love that realistic cat design on your quilt


----------

